# Bayreuth to digitise Richard Wagner archive



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Good news for Wagnerians:



> Historically, gaining access to the Richard Wagner Archive has been a somewhat difficult process for the none academic. Indeed, as it necessitated a visit to the Richard Wagner Museum in Bayreuth, it could prove difficult for many academics internationally. An application needs to be made, forms need to be completed and proof of professional research needed to be provided, However, thanks to a program of digitizing the entire archive, including letters between Wagner and Cosima, his notebooks, clean copies of his scores, and photos, this should soon become an easier process. The entire archive will be placed online and made available to anyone that wishes to search it.
> 
> The process has only recently begun and as yet, no final date has been provided.


Source: The Wagnerian (https://tinyurl.com/ybpbbqgf)


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

Wonderful news! Actually, only a few weeks ago I was wondering about this as I have been very intrigued about matching up historical Wagner recordings with stage directors..............

I think this will be a wonderful resource.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Available in 2020:

http://wagnermania.com/noticias/noticias.asp?id=061801

I hope that the digitization includes photos of the productions (early twentieth century or the time of Wieland and Wolfgang!!!).


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Would be very interesting to get an update on their progress.


----------

